# Looking for feedback: Mass plant growing land



## I AM FUNNY (Aug 17, 2021)

*An Idea*
The mass plant growing land is a idea of mine (It is patented) where unused, fertile land will be used to grow plants en masse, which will be sold in bulk for a profit.
*The Plants*
Carrots
Corn
Peas
Others I think


----------



## Banh Xeo (Aug 17, 2021)

I have an idea, stop being a faggot


----------



## rawhide_k (Aug 17, 2021)

Would you consider adding kiwis to your repertoire?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Aug 17, 2021)

Coca trees so you can get filthy rich pretty quickly. Even if that fails you still win as you can get laid, by bbc of course.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Aug 17, 2021)

Look at permaculture .


----------



## Sanshain (Aug 17, 2021)

eid gafwen eid


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 18, 2021)

@I AM FUNNY buy female auto marijuana seeds and then plant them randomly around your area. Start them indoors until a certain point and then plant them outdoors.


----------



## jje100010001 (Aug 18, 2021)

Aquaculture in a midwest area is not a bad idea, but a longer term concept.


----------



## ZeeMarin (Aug 19, 2021)

You want to grow something you get a USDA subsidy to grow—Specialty Crops


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 19, 2021)

Just use all that land to open a bunch of McDonald's


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 20, 2021)

I don't know if you need all that land when all you need is to put down some cardboard and dirt and throw some seeds around and you'll grow all sorts of stuff in no time. As a bonus, you can dance around in it while you wait for the plants to finish growing.


Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> @I AM FUNNY buy female auto marijuana seeds and then plant them randomly around your area. Start them indoors until a certain point and then plant them outdoors.


Be like that one Japanese city that "accidently" decided to landscape a field with opium poppies.


----------



## Waifuwars (Aug 20, 2021)

Another idea: build a greenhouse and import and propagate various aroids and other "rare" exotic plants that are popular with Instagram thots. The demand is insane and growers can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 10, 2021)

how high do you have to be to suggest farming as a new idea?


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Sep 10, 2021)

Sounds good, but how do we incorporate pods?


----------

